# [Sammelthread]SteamIDs der Community!



## KOF328 (3. Juli 2010)

Im Steam-Sale Thread hat man angefangen miteinander SteamIDs zu Tauschen, ich mach hier mal einen Sammelthread für alle IDs. Wer den Thread sieht natürlich sofort reinposten. Ich hab keine zeit für jeden in der Steam-PCGHX Gruppe noch den namen im Forum zu suchen, aber ich glaube es sollte nicht all zu schwer sein hier mal kurz reinzuposten. Hoffen wir mal, dass die Liste wächst Wenn der Thread beliebt wird, oder auch gepinnt, sortiere ich nachher auch alles nach Alphabet.



mkay87
Ob4ru|3r
violinista7000
DiE_FiesE_FliesE
KOF328
FreshStyleZ
D!str(+)yer
Player007
thrian
retarDeD.aNiMaL
yello7676
Die Liste wird so oft wie möglich Aktualisiert!

///MfG KOF


----------



## FreshStyleZ (3. Juli 2010)

freshdstyle


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Juli 2010)

Steam Community :: ID :: [EW] D!str(+)yer [E]^8'^1'^3'

Der Acc name von mir ist Eraser17, darüber kann man direkt adden


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Juli 2010)

Wie kannst du es wagen meinen Namen zu verunstalten? xD


----------



## FreshStyleZ (3. Juli 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Wie kannst du es wagen meinen Namen zu verunstalten? xD


owned


----------



## KOF328 (3. Juli 2010)

ups XD fixed jetzt biste kein rulzr mehr *g*


----------



## Player007 (3. Juli 2010)

Steam Community :: ID :: ^0[d^7V^0b]^7 Player007


----------



## herethic (3. Juli 2010)

Steam Community :: ID :: placeboy


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (3. Juli 2010)

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197970829432/


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. Juli 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> ups XD fixed jetzt biste kein rulzr mehr *g*


FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU- 

Meine Nicks enthalten zu 90% irgendwo ein noch-so-sinnloses "-Ruler", also wag es ja 'net da irgendwas dran zu ändern! 


Neuestes künstlerisches Meisterstück meiner (einen) kreativen Gehirnzelle auf Crack: "[GM] Argentinia-defeatz0r-Ruler"


----------



## KOF328 (4. Juli 2010)

an ob4: ist das ein Anzeigebug oder hast du wirklich 287 spiele? 

EDIT: Hier haben ja alle so viele spiele


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. Juli 2010)

Ne, is kein Bug, während des Summer Sales sind auch grad geschätzte 60-70 Games dazu gekommen. ^^


Allerdings werden seit 2 Tagen auch alle bekannteren Source-Engine-Mods mit angezeigt die es so gibt, weiß der Teufel warum .... sind so 15, die muss man natürlich abrechnen. ^^


----------



## yello7676 (4. Juli 2010)

Steam Community :: ID :: yellow7676 yello7676


----------

